
Ask HN: Does your recently acquired idea/fascination randomly appear up on HN? - crypticlizard
It&#x27;s weird because I&#x27;ll be thinking of something and then just like magic suddenly there it is on HN, does that happen to you?
======
PaulHoule
Yes. Partially other people have correlated inputs with you, also you are more
likely to notice something that you're interested in.

